# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Bester Gaming-Monitor: der passende Bildschirm für das Spielen am PC



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Bester Gaming-Monitor: der passende Bildschirm für das Spielen am PC*

						Welcher Gaming-Monitor ist der richtige für mich? Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen Full HD, WQHD und Ultra HD? Was bringt mir ein Curved-Monitor? In unserem Monitor-Test finden Sie alles Wissenswerte rund um das Thema Bildschirme sowie eine Gaming-Monitor-Bestenliste.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Bester Gaming-Monitor: der passende Bildschirm für das Spielen am PC*


----------

